# More Sugar Rolls, 3 More Hives



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I posted my original results on the first 3 hives tested mistakenly under the Top Bar sub-forum. I figure this will be a handy reference point to go back and read results, so I will probably be updating this post periodically as a way to chronicle test results while sharing with the community. Results as follows, including results from yesterday's testing:


Hive...........................................Mites/sample size..........................................Phoretic%.........................Date

BW1C..............................................19:300 ...................................................6.3..................................7/24/16

FH2C ...............................................2:300 ...................................................0.7..................................7/24/16

FH3C................................................4:300 ...................................................1.3..................................7/24/16

AA1A................................................0:300....................................................0.0..................................7/25/16

IL1A.................................................0:300....................................................0.0..................................7/25/16

BW2D...............................................8:300....................................................2.7..................................7/25/16

By all appearances, it appears that the BW strain I have been propagating may be the weakest link in terms of mite resistance. That being said, I have not noticed any virus related issues, but will keep a watchful eye open.

Thanks.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

How many frames of bees do these colonies have? Frames of brood? I'd never trust a zero roll and I always double my sugar counts. Will be curious to see how yours do.

And I'd be more impressed with showing an infestation and no signs vs. No infestation at all as far as mite resistance goes. But if you can get one that stays at zero year round you'll be onto something.  Are these first year colonies?


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I did a sugar roll on a hive last week which turned up zero mites in a 100ml sample. Not sure I trust it and will do it again in a couple of weeks.

This particular hive consists of a swarm which came into my yard in May. No way to know for sure, but I am guessing that they came from someone's new package which absconded. If that is the case, they may have been mite-free at the time, and the mites might just not have found them yet. Definitely keeping an eye on them though.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

jwcarlson said:


> How many frames of bees do these colonies have? Frames of brood? I'd never trust a zero roll and I always double my sugar counts. Will be curious to see how yours do.
> 
> And I'd be more impressed with showing an infestation and no signs vs. No infestation at all as far as mite resistance goes. But if you can get one that stays at zero year round you'll be onto something.  Are these first year colonies?


Hey jw,

One 0 count came from one 8 frame medium, 3 high, about 11 frames of mixed brood. Lots of drone brood, which none of the other hives have this level of drone comb. That's probably where they are at. This is a bait hive capture from early June, and they are very uniform in appearance, which immediately made me question where they came from. I don't really trust this number either, time will tell.

The other 0 was from an Anarchy Apiaries queen I got again, this year in May. They are in a TBH, 14 bars, and have slowed down brood production to around 3 frames capped/mixed as most of my bees have done this year. I have been extremely impressed with these bees and it's clear Sam Comfort has a great breeding program if the numbers stay low...again, time will tell.

My other hives tested have been established hives, all fairly well filled out, some brood, mainly capped as they have slowed down for the summer. I agree with you, I think the key to success is disease resistance, and I am pleased the BW bees are trucking right along. Overall, I am happy with my bees, and I hope I can continue on the success I've had thus far.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Clairesmom said:


> This particular hive consists of a swarm which came into my yard in May. No way to know for sure, but I am guessing that they came from someone's new package which absconded.


The IL1A hive, one of the two zeros, I suspect this very thing. They are too uniformly blonde and rearing brood like crazy. I expect this hive to start crashing any day now. We will see.


----------

